# Rusted chrome handles, what's best?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a early 70s Yardman, pre MTD, I believe they call it C3, 3rd generation, nice machine, heavy steel, metal round chute and gears, 12" impeller, 24", no engine but I have a 8hp Tecumseh to put on it.

Rust can be removed from painted metal in various ways but what do I do about the chrome handlebars? It would seem sending them somewhere for re-chroming would be expensive!!!??? Do I wire brush them down, sand, and spray paint them? Any idea what re-chroming costs?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If you get the rust off and clean them up well you can then paint them with a metallic paint. I've done it on a couple of old Ariens and the results were remarkably good. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I hear coke and tin foil works. other wise try some of that turtle wax metal polish on it.*


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

How bad?
If you paint them, steel wool to provide scuffed surface for paint to adhere.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

From Sixty Five Ford...


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

A brush wheel on a bench grinder works well,too.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I want the least aggressive method. I'm going to check out YouTube first. I'm leaning towards diet coke and aluminum foil first. Then may try Naval jelly on a small spot. Then not sure after that. I'll finish with a clear lacquer spray.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Well,if you're trying to save the old chrome,I always use very fine steel wool and lathery soap and water.A good old SOS pad works perfectly,too.I did this to the chrome handles on my DR trimmer and it worked great.

I thought you were interested in prepping for paint on the handles,that's why I suggested the grinder brush wheel.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want surface rust off, try LRC. You can get it in the grocery or hardware store. It's for taking off lime, rust and calcium in the bathroom. It will work for a while but the rust will come back. You can try then using something like Evaporust and soak it, helps some. Unfortunately nothing is 100% unless you get all the rust out from under the chrome.


Only real way to do it IMO is to do like they do with car bumpers, have them rechromed. Even that's not 100% as I've had one rechromed bumper that rust came back through on it.


Best realistic solution IMO is do the LRC, Evaporust then use some rust encapsulating primer then chrome paint. It's not bad and definitely a lot less expensive and realistic that having them rechromed.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I have had good luck with repeated applications of "The Must for Rust" and steel wool pads in this situation. This is one of those fast acting
products as you laying it on, wait 5-10 minutes, then scrub it off. 

Unfortunately, if the whole chrome handle bar is literally dark crusty brown, then it will be probably too far gone for this product to work though. 

With the Evaporust above, you'll have to repaint as the product will dull down the surface. Evaporust is thin like water, so the directions call for
soaking paper towels in Evaporust and then laying the wet towels down on the surface-in-question for 24 hours. 

Link: The Must for Rust - Rust Remover & Inhibitor


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I'm with the coke and aluminium foil, tried it on numerous chromed parts for as long as I can remember, grampa's tricks, lol. Never will I spend more than $1 to make old chrome look like new. 


On a side note, Pepsi is an awesome degreaser. 


Lmao, softdrinks, they should be kepted in the garage rather than in the fridge.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

How rusted is it?
Oxalic Acid bath?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> If you want surface rust off, try LRC. You can get it in the grocery or hardware store. It's for taking off lime, rust and calcium in the bathroom. It will work for a while but the rust will come back. You can try then using something like Evaporust and soak it, helps some. Unfortunately nothing is 100% unless you get all the rust out from under the chrome.
> 
> 
> Only real way to do it IMO is to do like they do with car bumpers, have them rechromed. Even that's not 100% as I've had one rechromed bumper that rust came back through on it.
> ...


*Do you mean CLR?????:question:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

snowflitesly said:


> I'm with the coke and aluminium foil, tried it on numerous chromed parts for as long as I can remember, grampa's tricks, lol. Never will I spend more than $1 to make old chrome look like new.
> 
> 
> On a side note, Pepsi is an awesome degreaser.
> ...


* MAN I am going to have to try that PEPSI idea. I always have that around.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Believe it or not they make a water based solution that work quite well for getting rust out. You have to soak it over a few days however - so you need a tank in the shape that would help, and not use to much of the stuff since it's little expensive...... but it works quite well, then after that treat it with something to protect it - or clear coat it. they sell this stuff at Lowes or Menards: Workshop Hero Metal Rescue Rust Remover | 102-787 | J&P Cycles

I think you could fashin a tank out of a plastic bag and some cardboard..... also save the stuff as you can re-use it a few times......


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How much rust? Light? Or maybe better yet Light to Medium? The majority is definitely chrome but there's a good bit of rust and what is there isn't surface rust, it's from the metal below and when removed you will see the metal below.

It's such a nice blower, well built, heavy, 12" impeller, large round chute and round chute opening below at the impeller that is not blocked by a restricting rectangular metal chute and opening at the impeller, somewhat of an open top where the auger is surrounded by the housing on the side but is exposed on the top by a few inches.

It's one of the last Yardman before MTD bought them. I'd say around 1974. What they call C3, 3rd generation. It came as a 5 HP with points that seized when it was run without oil. I have an 8hp Tecumseh with magneto to put on.

If I have to say bad about it, careful of the top front of the auger as the top housing does not cover completely. The chute is short and needs to be extended to throw the snow further. The width is 24" which is fine for a 5hp though I prefer a 22" for a 5hp when there is deep or heavy wet snows. With an 8hp I prefer a 26" width to go through anything, a 28" is fine for light or dry snow.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * MAN I am going to have to try that PEPSI idea. I always have that around.k:k:k:k:k:*


still have pennies circulating in the states?, you know, old copper plated ones, the more tarnished the better. Just take a shot glass and put enough pepsi to have the penny completely submerged in the drink, leave it 24 hrs and voila, brand spanking new and then some.


would not recommend this to a collector's coin though, pepsi tend to eat not only the skin greases tarnish but the copper itself, hehe, strong stuff


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Do you mean CLR?????:question:*



Yes - not enough coffee at the time


----------

